# Weird bug on my plant!!!



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone know what this is? He is pretty funny and has a lot of personality. Whenever I try and take a close look he goes to the other side of the stem almost like he's hiding from me! So far he's the only 1.







He doesn't seem to be interested in the leaves. Just hangs on the stem. 

I did manage to kill him today. RIP you funny bug!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like a Tunisian Stink Bug. OMG, don't let him eat any beans!


Hahahahahaha, no, not a clue SM. But that was fun.


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 11, 2007)

For the past several days in a row I have kills what looks like black wasps but not a wasp...similar to that and they are just trying to chill on my plants.
lol dunno...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok just killed 4 more!!!  What the heck are these flying insects?  They truely try to hide when you get close.  Here's the dead ones.






I want them gone!!


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 12, 2007)

wow, those are some narly looking fellers you got there. Not sure what they are, look kinda fimiliar but there huge.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2007)

So far after looking around the closest I've seen is a hover fly.

But I don't think that's right


----------



## jazmin (Jun 13, 2007)

in the first picture... he was a potato bug, they are funny lil fellows, my mom caught one at work and kept it in a box for a few hours... then set the lil guy free.   potato bugs i don't think they fly but they are fast lil f***ers. they eat at roots, thus the reason they are called potato bugs. as for the other flying lil critters.. they look nothing like the first picture. they sorta look like an abnormal version of a cockroach and a japanese beetle... but they don't look friendly, kill the lil things.


----------



## jazmin (Jun 13, 2007)

btw potato bugs are more afraid of us... then we should be of them


----------



## Mutt (Jun 13, 2007)

here check these sites out.
 I always hit the tobacco insects first if I don't know what it is...lots of tobacco farming in the south east. voracious little buggers....but easily dealt with. Mites is what is pure evil. Mites are a curse to the indoor gardner.
http://www.gaipm.org/tobacco/images.html

http://www.flowerpotheaven.com/insect-pictures-pests.html

This one has them by order easier to navigate.
http://www.cirrusimage.com/


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 13, 2007)

> btw potato bugs are more afraid of us... then we should be of them


 
The important question is; are they afraid of eating weed plants though ?


----------



## jazmin (Jun 13, 2007)

nah they prolly aren't.... just relocated the lil guys outdoors. they'll eat the roots and as we all know roots are important... like sunshine and water


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2007)

I just googled a potato bug.  And that's not what I got.  I'll go look at Mutts links now.  Thanks guys.


----------



## jazmin (Jun 13, 2007)

ahhh.. ok so the next plan of action is to find out where they are coming from and kill the nests.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 13, 2007)

I used the insecticide for indoor fruit/vegetable spray at wal-mart, it irradicates most of those flying beasts. It leaves a film but no worries never hurt my plants.

but the homemade pepper/garlic and soap solution you see around was some nasty smelling crap....I would not go that route unless you like a rash everywhere that stuff gets on you and a horrible smell in the house like a rotten italian/mexican speghitti taco. LOL


----------

